# sexing lone Tinc Oyapok



## cypho23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Received this loner as the prev owner croaked its mate. Have very little experience with frogs yet, so am asking opinions about sex. I believe this frog is underweight and has made some progress in the three weeks I have owned. The previous owner, for whatever reason, was not feeding regular and I think most of his frogs suffered for it.

Frog was part of a proven pair. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

In my opinion it may be a female.


----------

